# Colour negs from an inkjet printer?



## vickylou (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello,

I am currently using Dan Burkholders Photoshop template to print large b/w contact negs for alternative processes. I'd really like to be able to contact print with large colour negs - is there any technique/software anyone knows of that will enable me to do this?

Thanks,

Vicky


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2007)

I've not heard of this for color negatives. But then I've not even dabbled in digital negatives so am not much of a resource for what's new.  

Have you checked to see if it's possible to reach Dan Burkholder via his website? He's really the expert, of course. Sometimes these guys are more approachable than you think.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 12, 2007)

Photoshop.
Menu > Adjusments > Invert
It will give you the colour neg from a colour image (but without the yellow film mask).

You can get colour seperation negs by Menu > Window > Channels
But you will need to convert to CMYK first. Then just turn on one channel at a time and print.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 13, 2007)

I use inkjet negs to make my gumprints. I separate them with CMYK mode and invert them and print them with the separations setting on my printer driver. it is Pretty simple and straight forward. I dont know about how a neg would be for wet color. Being I've never done any wet color in the darkroom. You could give it a shot and see what happens...but besure to let us know what you get! 

good luck.


----------



## bluerangeriii (May 5, 2007)

i use over head transparencies to print on "but only a few printers can handle it.  if you use paper you get fibers for this technique.  they sell ink jet transparencies but they are like 50 bucks for 10 or some really crazy price.  but thats how i made my contact prints for alternative processes.


----------



## cheezit (Oct 21, 2007)

I captured a few inkjet overhead transparencies from school, and i need to know what print settings to use, to print from my epson r1800 onto these transparencies. and even if this printer can do it.

thanks.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 21, 2007)

Are you sure you have inkjet printable transparency? if you do Any printer can print on it...but the thing is whether or not you can get a dense enough ink quantity on to the transparency. 
Number 1 of most importance is to make sure you print on the right side. And use the densest ink volume your printer can do... premium matte setting is good on my R800 which does not have a setting for transparency.

So choose the slowest feed and for the most porous paper setting. Then just give it a try. What have you go to loose?
Then when you are thourally addicted, cause you will be...move up to OHP.


----------



## cheezit (Oct 22, 2007)

hey thanks alot, i did it today, the only thing was that the ink wasn't quite thick enough, i got a great result but the ink could have been a tad bit thicker. Also i'm manipulating these large transparencies by cutting and burning them but i can't get them to stay flat while burning them, they keep warping and then when i go to make a contact they won't print well because they're not flat.... 

Any ideas??


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 22, 2007)

use a piece of heavy glass. I sacreficed the coffee table...no one really needs to sit and watch tv with a drink. LOL. I needed it.


----------



## cheezit (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah, i tried that. I just figured out a way to keep it more flat. I'm burning it with a soldering iron, so it's a little more controlled than a flame, but im still getting a small amount of warping, but i think the glass willl do the trick with my new method. Hopefully it doesnt rip the negative if it's warped too much.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 23, 2007)

try putting a heat embossing tool to it( like rubber stamp crafters use)....it will allow you more control as you make your hole but less chance of burning up the whole thing and you can go more slowly and press it with the glass between the melting so you can keep it flatter....
and then burn the edges with a lighter or some flame making device to get the desired burn.

OMG! no one tell my mother that I'm not only playing with fire, but also instructing others how to play with it too.:mrgreen:


----------

